# repairing drywall around shower stall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The drywall was suppost to be within 1/4" of the top of the enclosher not 1".


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Far from idiot proof but the best mud would be dura rock after it dries moisture won't affect it. The down side is it's hard to work with, it's not sand able so has to be put on smooth. Maybe someone else has a better solution.


----------



## waynestractor (Apr 27, 2012)

Cut the paper away and use a fast set mud to fill it in, sand when dry.


----------

